# Miller's Ferry 27 Feb-1 March: Bass scattered.



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Had a pretty good time up at Miller's Ferry the last three days. Caught 40 bass in 2 days due to weather constraints, but at least a few big ones bit. Didn't really didn't find a good pattern except for crawfish imitating lures that were dark colored. All the big bass came on jigs and crawdads. We had a few on crankbaits, but the bass didn't really seem to key in on one thing. Our best producing spots were Buzzards Roost and White Oak Creek. We found some shads spawning in the flats in White Oak Creek, but the bass hadn't moved onto them. Water temps were mid 60s and in the end it was a pretty good trip. Biggest fish was 4 pounds and most were 2 lbs or over. By the way, Buzzards Roost is crawling with gators and the one in the pic we estimated to be between 15-17 ft. It's the biggest we ever seen. Never could get a pic of the whole thing, but the head on it was massive.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

nice looking fish.


----------



## BlazerBen (Feb 17, 2011)

awesome man did yall go all the way up towards Ladell slough? thats where you can wear em out


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice Post, and great pictures. 
I have tournament next weekend there.
Did you catch any spots?


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

N!cky said:


> Nice Post, and great pictures.
> I have tournament next weekend there.
> Did you catch any spots?


Just a couple smaller ones. Most were largemouths.


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

auguy7777 said:


> Just a couple smaller ones. Most were largemouths.


Good Job anyways, It looks like yall caught a nice size ones. It would be a good trip for me anyways. haha


----------

